# question about Pictus catfish's



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

I think i bought a Pictus yesterday, i bought it at walmart and they had no clue but he is really cute big eyes and all, he is kind striped i was wondering are pictus kinda striped or just spotted, cause i would really like to find out what he is... other then a Catfish.... if i can later i will try to get a picture, i have 2 catfish i dont know what they are... one hides all the time, and the new one is trying to hide but comes out.... doest want to eat yet but that is normal.. so any help on him would be really apricieated ( i spelt that wrong i know )


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Pimelodus pictus are usually spotted, he could be a type of mystus catfish. A better description though would really help, such as the length of the wiskers, fins, activity habbits etc.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

or a pic


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Pictus eat fish, anything that will fit in its mouth. 
beware.


----------



## Jason_S (Feb 18, 2005)

There are 2 common types of Pictus cats...the Spotted pictus cat which is Pimelodus pictus and the 4-line Pictus cat which is Pimelodus blochii. [/url]


----------



## lawngnome (Apr 19, 2005)

i wanna pictus


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks, i am pretty sure he is a Pimelodus blochii. but i will still try to get some pictures, it says he gets 10 inches, i guess he is the bigger of the two huh?


----------

